# Machine Jacks



## Martin W (Jan 4, 2023)

Made a couple machine jacks for my boring mill.
Martin
i meant to put this in What did you do in your shop today. Could a moderator move it? Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 4, 2023)

looking great Martin!


----------



## Chewy (Jan 5, 2023)

Really nice job!!!!


----------

